# Belly Boat mit e-Motor



## Salty Waterboy (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,:vik:
Habe vor mein BB mit nem e-Motor auszustatten, was haltet ihr davon? Und was sollte ich beachten???#c

gruß bellyfisher


----------



## Topic (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

an für sich keine shclecht idee....aber wie willst den e-motor an dem BB fest bekommen.....

freundliche grüße aus klütz


----------



## Topic (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

na herr schneider leg mal los...wie hast dir das vorgestellt?????

mfg Tino


----------



## macmarco (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*



Topic schrieb:


> an für sich keine shclecht idee....aber wie willst den e-motor an dem BB fest bekommen.....


Das war auch mein erster Gedanke :q
Sonst ist es keine schlechte Idee


----------



## Salty Waterboy (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

Naja, mein BB hat eine Kunststoffstange im Vorderbereich und dort will ich den Motor anklemmen! Müsste ihn zwar die ganze Zeit auf Kurs halten, aber immernoch besser als paddeln!!! Oder? gruß bellyfisher

(PS: moin TINO)


----------



## Topic (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

kannst ja mal ausprobieren ob das klappt...is aufjedenfall besser als paddeln.....bin mal gespannt wie das wird...also von einen *Ponton Boot kenn ich das.....sag bescheid wenn das ausprobiert hast...
*


----------



## Fishcat23 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

Moin
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, hast du dann die Schraube zwischen den Füßen? Aua:c
Beim Fischlanden ist der ganze Motor auch im weg oder?
Ich würde beim Paddeln bleiben.
Gruß Alex


----------



## Salty Waterboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

beim fahren stört das denke ich mal nicht so extrem, da ich die Beine einfach an die Schläuche drücken und beim Fischlanden sehe ich auch gar kein Problem, da ich den Motor nur für lange Stecken nehmen will, das heist Pandeln tu ich auch. (Motor klemm ich dann ab und leg ihn ins Ablagefach.


----------



## Blindfischer (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

guckst Du hier:


http://www.bissclips.tv/deinevideos/technik/speed-belly-boot.html

scheint es als Zubehör zu geben


Aber das Belly ist auch etwas stabiler,scheint dies Schlauchi Material zu sein, gibts von Allroundmarine(glaub ich)

Im Belly Thread war auch mal was von jemandem der nen E-Motor ans RT getackert hat, versuch`s mal über die Suche


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Tino (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

Hallo Leute

Wie machst Du das mit der Batterie|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Salty Waterboy (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

hab mir ein neues bb gekauft, ähnlich wie ein Pontoon Boot, Sitz über Wasser, bei dem ich eine Ablage hinter mir hab und da kommt die Batterie trocken verstaut rein!
gruß bellyfisher


----------



## LarryHH (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

Hallo,
sieht auf jeden Fall sehr geil aus wie die Jungs da rumdüsen...
Gruß LarryHH


----------



## Hechtpeter (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

na, das ist ja was für die Ostsee:k:k:k:k


Immer vor der MS Langeland angeln#h#h#h


Wenn das Norddeutsche Wetter mal mitspielen würde......




Gruß Peter


----------



## Salty Waterboy (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

Hey Leute, ist ja schön das ihr was geschrieben habt, aber es waren noch keine Tips dabei! Es muss doch noch mehr verrückte bb-Angler geben, die so was schon gemacht haben!!!

gruß bellyfisher:vik:


----------



## Smallmouth (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

Hey Bellyfisher ,

ich fahre seit längerem ein Potoonboat mit Außenborder .
Habe mich aber für die Version 2 PS Honda entschieden .
Vorteile :
Gewicht nur 12 kg .
E-Motor mit vernüftigen Power min. 20kg.

Motor: Salzwasser geeignet .
E - Motor und Batterie wird sehr schnell korridieren , es sei denn du hast einen speziell für Salzwasser . Aber die Kabel , 
Pole und Batterie müssen sehr gut geschützt sein .
Mein Rahmen vom Pontoon gammelt mir gerade unterm Arsch weg , trotz guter Pflege ( Reppi kann da ein Lied von singen ) .
Ich glaube man benötigt min. 2,40 m Länge und eine gewisse 
Breite un Stabilität zu bekommen ansonsten fährst du im Kreis .
Ich musste mir bei 2,70 / 1,50 m schon ein Kielersatz bauen
um auf Kurs zu bleiben .
Beim schleppen aus meiner Erfahrung eigentlich immer Fisch 
auch wenn bei den Bellies / Bootanglern nicht viel geht.

Nachteile bei mir :

Hohes Auf/Abhandling 
Pflegeaufwand 
Lärm beim Fahren/Fischen und Bezingestank im Auto (Anhänger wäre die Lösung )
Ausfahrten nur bei wenig Welle , ansonsten wirst du nass
und dann noch alles händeln Motor/Gerät/Fisch ,usw.
ist nicht einfach . 
Bei Luftverlust wird es dann natürlich sehr , sehr gefährlich 
zusätzliches Gewicht . Ich glaube dann müßte ich mich auf der Ostsee vom Motor trennen . Tot, toi ,toi  aufgrund 
des Schlauchbootqualität hoffe ich das dieser Fall nie eintritt.

Aber wie gesagt muß jeder selber ausprobieren .

Viel Spass


----------



## Salty Waterboy (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

Vielen Dank!!!! :m

Aber es gibt doch bestimmt noch mehr Leute die was darüber wissen!!! ODER???#c


----------



## Sylverpasi (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

In WH hab ich vor 2 Jahren einen getroffen, der das gleiche BB RT V hat wie ich! Ich dachte ich spinne!!! Der hatte tatsächlich einen E-AB dran. Der hat sich sowas wie ne Bar gebaut und das ganze Teil seitlich auf der rechten Seite angebaut! Ich hab mir das genau angeschaut, aber ich weiß echt nicht mehr, wie die Konstruktion war!!! Schade..... Es geht aber auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## Schutenpiet (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

#c  Ich sag ja:  *Kajak *ist die Lösung... schnell gut handlebar, leicht(22kg) und man kann ohne großen Aufwand bei Bedarf auch einen Motor anbauen. Außerdem hat man eine entsprechend lange Wasserlinie, um definiert lenken zu können.

Peter


----------



## mlkzander (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

musst dich wahrscheinlich anmelden, aber hier kannst
du dir inspirationen holen:

http://www.saarwaller.com/thread.php?threadid=2120&hilight=belly+motor


----------



## gründler (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Belly Boat mit e-Motor*

Und vor allem immer auf deine Füße achten,habe da mal ne Schmerzhafte erfahrung mit nen Minn Kota 55 am linken Daumen gemacht beim Kraut aus der Schraube fummeln,und plötzlich griff umgelegt mit Jackentasche da hängengeblieben
Guten Tag sach ich nur.
lg


----------

